# How long should a line cook work before asking for a pay raise?



## westbigballin (Jun 3, 2014)

Got a pay raise after the initial 30 day probation period. 

I'm an extremely valuable cook to this restaurant (Exec and GM love me), but I only work 3 days a week (albeit weekends). For special high volume events e.g. basketball games at the 18k capacity arena two blocks away (we're the closest restaurant to the arena), I'm the must-have guy on the line. I open on weekends, but I regularly stay way past my scheduled time to help out when needed (which is most days).

Been working here since May 2014. Can I ask for a raise now or should I wait a little bit longer?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you really wanting a raise or just more hours? Or both?

Do you think you can find easily find something that pays better/more than they're paying/scheduling you now?

Though many of us rarely do it, the raise policy is something best discussed if possible at the time of initial hire.

But of course we hire on, stay a while, become good at it, even indispensable, and come to feel they're taking advantage of us. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

If you don't ask--you don't get----

Often the pay is not even known to the head chef---so have a talk--most times that is all that is needed.

Have you looked around for a higher paying job? What is your worth in the local area?


----------



## westbigballin (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm actually a college student and cook on the weekends as extra income. My shifts are pretty much fixed because of class and my other job. I'm extremely happy at this current restaurant, and the corporate ownership. I truly do feel that I am indispensable to this restaurant and company (I've worked with numerous corporate chefs who have rotated through and they agree). Not many can sling burgers as well as I can in high volume services (2+ rails full of tickets from 11a to 8p in the summer). I recently returned after a ~16 day trip home for christmas vacation and the entire BOH staff was glad to have me back. Exec and GM and everyone else joke around a lot that they take advantage of me on my weekend shifts (scheduled from 9-3 but I regularly end up working until 6 or 7), which is fine for me because I need the money.

I guess I'll talk to my exec this weekend after my 9-7 shift on saturday for a raise.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Well just remember, being happy with you, and being happy with you because they know they're getting you for a steal

CAN be two different things, unfortunately. Just something to keep in mind while youre talking. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## manimal (Jan 20, 2015)

Meezenplaz said:


> Are you really wanting a raise or just more hours? Or both?
> 
> Do you think you can find easily find something that pays better/more than they're paying/scheduling you now?
> 
> ...


Yeah I never ask, I just try and work above my pay grade until its noticed and rewarded. So far not a working strategy. Everyone is trying to make and save money its not usually personal. I get resentful at my employers and this industry for this seemingly regular or standard compensation policy. So im trying now to take control of my actions and if I cant get what I want or need I must move on. But most importantly I need to remember I have the best career in the world for me and I need always be grateful.


----------



## vegasculinarian (Apr 3, 2009)

Manimal said:


> Yeah I never ask, I just try and work above my pay grade until its noticed and rewarded. So far not a working strategy. Everyone is trying to make and save money its not usually personal. I get resentful at my employers and this industry for this seemingly regular or standard compensation policy. So im trying now to take control of my actions and if I cant get what I want or need I must move on. But most importantly I need to remember I have the best career in the world for me and I need always be grateful.


In the past I used to work above my pay grade also and in my first couple jobs it seemed to work out we for me. Owners would notice and I would get raises and promotions. But after many years in this industry I have realized that not a high percent of places do notice and give you raises. I'm sure they do notice, but they will just let you keep working you to death for the same wage. It takes guts to ask your chef or owners for a raise, but remember that it really can't hurt to ask. And if you feel like you are worth more you can always try to find something new, but the grass is definitely not always greener.


----------

